# Landlord DLX



## MSD53X12 (Mar 29, 2019)

I have recently acquired a Landlord DLX. It is 20hp Vanguard B&S, with 54" mowing deck. My situation is that I can't start it with key switch (I use the screw driver trick). I replaced the key switch, selenoid, and circuit breaker. Still nothing.
And now after I have mowed only twice with it, when I engage PTO, it dies. I am terrible with electrical systems.
Even tried a push button start (but must have something wrong also) Can't get the selenoid to click at all.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## njfive (Jun 6, 2020)

Have to checked continuity on the wires from the key switch connection to the starter?
Also, there is a ground wire on that harness to the battery negative terminal. Is that connected?


----------

